# The 104 Appreciation Thread: Show Yours



## heyBJK

I didn't find a dedicated 104 photo thread despite multiple searches. My apologies if I missed it. The 104 may not be the most popular Sinn, but I've found it to be one of the best all around watches I've ever owned from any brand. A very versatile piece. Would anyone else like to show off their 104?


----------



## 41Mets

I love how this is the same watch


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l_cypher




----------



## Tanjecterly

I have the indices but I think I prefer the numbered Sinn 104s for some reason.


----------



## zetaplus93

Tanjecterly said:


> I have the indices but I think I prefer the numbered Sinn 104s for some reason.


I'm the opposite, started with Arabic numerals and switched to indices later.

Lovely watch, works with a variety of straps, can't wait to get back to it in a few weeks


----------



## Ancebl

Mine


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PetrosD

I started out greatly preferring the indices when admiring the 104. But when I wanted the stunning LE green dial I "settled" for the Arabics because that's the only way it was available. Now, I can't imagine this dial in anything but the Arabics.


----------



## sdiver68




----------



## sdiver68

Bonzodog said:


> White dial with Chronissimo


Perfect strap for that, you nailed it!


----------



## milgauss1349

How about a video?






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sagar.tolaney

The Sinn 104 in green dial wins out of all the color variants. One of the guys I know was lucky to find it just a couple of months ago brand new. It is one of the cool shades of green I have seen.


----------



## Imagestreet

I love this watch. Wouldn't wear it with a suit, but it's such a gorgeous tool watch, and the perfect size even on slim wrists due to it's short lugs, and it goes with ANY strap, whether NATO, leather, mesh or bracelet.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I would wear it with a suit, bracelet, leather strap, or NATO strap. It goes well with a lot of situations.


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## szabgergely




----------



## Imagestreet

On a Zuludiver NATO 'Nationale Marine'


----------



## Genuishevitz

Tanjecterly said:


> I have the indices but I think I prefer the numbered Sinn 104s for some reason.


I'm not quite the opposite but I do prefer the indices on the 104. However, I have a strong preference for the arabics on the 556. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdeadend

Is the entire case on this polished?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

derekdeadend said:


> Is the entire case on this polished?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprisingly for this type of watch yes, all polished. Personally I was concerned about it but in wearing it hasn't been an issue at all

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdeadend

I’ve been interested in this watch for 3 years. It would be cool to see some brushed accents but the case is mainly dial and bezel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

derekdeadend said:


> I've been interested in this watch for 3 years. It would be cool to see some brushed accents but the case is mainly dial and bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Polished tops and satin sides I'd say would work best but you're correct in saying that the dial and bezel take up the majority of what you see so again I haven't found it an issue with mine. I will add that if I hadn't been any other 104 (dial / bezel combo) that the all polished case would have prevented me from taking the chance on the 104. I am very happy that I did

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner

I didn't see any of the Anthracite variety yet.............surely I cannot be the only one


----------



## Camguy

The 104 is an outright jewel. If I hadn't gone with an EZM13 it would've been a 104 no doubt about it.


----------



## Bonzodog

I'm trying a Strapcode jubilee on this one ,can't justify a genuine Sinn bracelet at this time.But who knows what the future holds.


----------



## milgauss1349

Bonzodog said:


> I'm trying a Strapcode jubilee on this one ,can't justify a genuine Sinn bracelet at this time.But who knows what the future holds.
> View attachment 15101819


At a glance it looks good; what do you think about all the brushing on the bracelet given that there is none on the case?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## milgauss1349

104 day as it snows 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuZI




----------



## Brucy

Gotta love Sinn Customer Service! I lost the lume pip on my 104 a wee while ago and contacted them during lockdown, not only did they respond within a couple of days, they offered to send out a new lume pip FOC 'clap'

Arrived yesterday and they were thoughtful enough to include 2 in case it gets lost again










Big thanks Sinn! Great service makes a huge difference when you consider brand loyalty


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## sliderule3_14

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got that model as well, but what bracelet did you pair it with?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

sliderule3_14 said:


> I've got that model as well, but what bracelet did you pair it with?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a H link bracelet. Between the two, I think H link fits 104 better than fine link.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Recently welcomed this 3rd member to the Sinn family.








Here with the vintage olive drab military canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Jpstepancic

closed the deal on a green dial. so excited. can't wait to share pics when it arrives.


----------



## PetrosD

Jpstepancic said:


> closed the deal on a green dial. so excited. can't wait to share pics when it arrives.


You will love it in person.


----------



## Jpstepancic

I think so too. Years ago I had a CW C70 Brooklands that looked fantastic in green. I sold it and then pick one up a few months ago, only to be disappointed. I guess my tastes have changed and have fallen out of love with chronos. But I still want a watch with some green in it and nothing that ive seen thus far can compete with the 104. Should match my mini clubman really well lol


PetrosD said:


> You will love it in person.


----------



## PetrosD

Jpstepancic said:


> I think so too. Years ago I had a CW C70 Brooklands that looked fantastic in green. I sold it and then pick one up a few months ago, only to be disappointed. I guess my tastes have changed and have fallen out of love with chronos. But I still want a watch with some green in it and nothing that ive seen thus far can compete with the 104. Should match my mini clubman really well lol


The way this green glitters with the dial finish, and changes in different light, it's by far my favorite green dial. It can go from nearly black to bright green. And the shade of green is perfect imo.


----------



## Jpstepancic

ugh i can't wait. the only thing im not totally crazy about is the german day wheel, but at the same time im happy ill have something really unique. Price was too good pass up tho.


----------



## kritameth

Jpstepancic said:


> ugh i can't wait. the only thing im not totally crazy about is the german day wheel, but at the same time im happy ill have something really unique. Price was too good pass up tho.


Both German/English I believe.


----------



## PetrosD

Jpstepancic said:


> ugh i can't wait. the only thing im not totally crazy about is the german day wheel, but at the same time im happy ill have something really unique. Price was too good pass up tho.


Mine is German and English.


----------



## Jpstepancic

wait, the wheel has both languages on it? thats cool. how does that work?


kritameth said:


> Both German/English I believe.





PetrosD said:


> Mine is German and English.


----------



## PetrosD

Jpstepancic said:


> wait, the wheel has both languages on it? thats cool. how does that work?


Most, if not all, date wheels have two languages. When the day changes, the wheel flips two positions, as the languages alternate on the wheel.

When you manually change the day, you will have to flip through both language versions of the day name. That also lets you pick when of the two languages you want it to change with automatically at midnight.


----------



## kritameth

PetrosD said:


> Most, if not all, date wheels have two languages. When the day changes, the wheel flips two positions, as the languages alternate on the wheel.
> 
> When you manually change the day, you will have to flip through both language versions of the day name. That also lets you pick when of the two languages you want it to change with automatically at midnight.


This. And it's similar to Seiko, except it doesn't make you see the other language while it slowly changes, instead it snaps to the next day in the language of choice around midnight. Love it and wish 7750/SW500 did the same.


----------



## nimzotech

For me today I learn how to say or abbreviate Monday or Montag at the same time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## kritameth

nimzotech said:


> For me today I learn how to say or abbreviate Monday or Montag at the same time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


At least there's some semblance of familiarity! Don't forget to die on Tuesdays, attend MIT on Wednesdays, ask a don for a favor on Thursdays, and have a son on Sundays.


----------



## Jpstepancic

no way! thats awesome! All this time im thinking that there's a version with an english wheel and another with a german.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Arrived a day early. What a cool dial. I'm going to really enjoy this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD

Jpstepancic said:


> Arrived a day early. What a cool dial. I'm going to really enjoy this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## kritameth

Jpstepancic said:


> Arrived a day early. What a cool dial. I'm going to really enjoy this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats man! Love all variants of the 104, but the green is very special indeed. Wish I'd kept my A B E. ￼


----------



## milgauss1349

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ABE looks good on H link

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

kritameth said:


> Congrats man! Love all variants of the 104, but the green is very special indeed. Wish I'd kept my A B E. ￼
> View attachment 15368486


Thanks so much. That 903 I sent your way convinced me to go find one. Just an incredible watch. I have a feeling im going to add the blue LE at some point and a panda 903. Ever since that silver 903 ive been very impressed with the fit and finish of Sinns.


----------



## wkw

milgauss1349 said:


> The ABE looks good on H link
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I sure think so. H link goes well with the 103 and 104.

Thanks










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymancbd




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## LoProfile




----------



## nimzotech

Cheers  mates!
My 104 says  hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## LoProfile

nimzotech said:


> Cheers  mates!
> My 104 says  hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Nice strap. Which brand is it?


----------



## nimzotech

I think is something RedRock Straps - guy operates out of San Diego.

You can find him on Etsy.

He specializes in canvas straps. The one on the watch is the vintage olive drab canvas from 70’s military canvas bag material. Bit pricey - takes about 3 weeks to make. But its sturdy, will last, and real military material.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## milgauss1349

nimzotech said:


> I think is something RedRock Straps - guy operates out of San Diego.
> 
> You can find him on Etsy.
> 
> He specializes in canvas straps. The one on the watch is the vintage olive drab canvas from 70's military canvas bag material. Bit pricey - takes about 3 weeks to make. But its sturdy, will last, and real military material.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Seconded, they are legit









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme

bead blasted 104


----------



## nimzotech

beefsupreme said:


> bead blasted 104
> View attachment 15382237


But how?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## beefsupreme

nimzotech said:


> But how?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.





http://www.newatchworks.com/home.html



They do good work


----------



## nimzotech

beefsupreme said:


> http://www.newatchworks.com/home.html
> 
> 
> 
> They do good work


Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpymachinist

My 104 was my first "expensive" watch purchase a couple years ago. It definitely didn't disappoint.


----------



## LundFish

heyBJK said:


> I didn't find a dedicated 104 photo thread despite multiple searches. My apologies if I missed it. The 104 may not be the most popular Sinn, but I've found it to be one of the best all around watches I've ever owned from any brand. A very versatile piece. Would anyone else like to show off their 104?


----------



## iwasajetplane

I ordered a 104 in white in the limited edition matte finish from WatchBuys a few days ago, and it arrived yesterday... super happy with it. I still need to resize the bracelet, but wanted to post a few pics...


----------



## iwasajetplane

heyBJK said:


>


Hey BJK, sorry for the delayed reaction, but I like the strap in this picture and wanted to see if you wouldn't mind telling me where you got it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## heyBJK

iwasajetplane said:


> Hey BJK, sorry for the delayed reaction, but I like the strap in this picture and wanted to see if you wouldn't mind telling me where you got it. Thanks in advance!


Certainly! That is a Sinn leather strap I ordered when I ordered the watch (WatchBuys). It's one of the most comfortable watch straps I've ever had and I like that it's available in different lengths for a better fit.


----------



## iwasajetplane

heyBJK said:


> Certainly! That is a Sinn leather strap I ordered when I ordered the watch (WatchBuys). It's one of the most comfortable watch straps I've ever had and I like that it's available in different lengths for a better fit.


That's great to know, thanks! Looks like I'll be keeping my eye out for straps at WatchBuys...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## CajunK

nimzotech said:


> But how?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


The black and white-faced matte (bead blasted) 104s are also back in stock at Watchbuys just FYI.

Edit:_ Were_ back in stock...


----------



## Jpstepancic

Green on green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Tronner

zetaplus93 said:


> I'm the opposite, started with Arabic numerals and switched to indices later.
> 
> Lovely watch, works with a variety of straps, can't wait to get back to it in a few weeks


I think that black bezel, blue dial version is my favorite. Looks amazing!


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Still love the 104!






























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

I just recommend this to someone. My 104 st sa a b e:


----------



## MacA

Don't think I've seen shots of the red second hand limited version on this thread yet. Here's mine:

First day of ownership and didn't think to take off the face sticker.










and on the Sinn black contrast strap


----------



## Tronner

That little bit of color is great on the white dial! Anyone in here have the standard 104 with blue dial? I've been contemplating moving a few pieces to get one of those.


----------



## Mpnunes

Just picked this one up. I had a black down version a few years ago but flipped it. Glad to get this white dial 104 and be back in the Sinn family!


----------



## Mpnunes

beefsupreme said:


> bead blasted 104
> View attachment 15382237


Where did you have the bead blasting done? love That strap, btw


----------



## Mpnunes




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bruck177

These blue dials have me reconsidering a white dial for my next sinn...


----------



## Tronner

bruck177 said:


> These blue dials have me reconsidering a white dial for my next sinn...


Seriously - that standard 104 with the blue dial / black bezel just keeps calling my name. My only worry is that if I end up with the 104 as my daily driver, will I be better served to just get the black and white version?


----------



## Mpnunes

Tronner10 said:


> Seriously - that standard 104 with the blue dial / black bezel just keeps calling my name. My only worry is that if I end up with the 104 as my daily driver, will I be better served to just get the black and white version?


I'm biased but I am loving the white dial. this is quickly becoming my go to choice. I already have a blue dial watch, so this was an easy decision for me. not sure which way I would go if I were in your position...both are beautiful watches, IMO. Here's a shot of the white one on a new after market strap in case it helps!


----------



## Tronner

Mpnunes said:


> I'm biased but I am loving the white dial. this is quickly becoming my go to choice. I already have a blue dial watch, so this was an easy decision for me. not sure which way I would go if I were in your position...both are beautiful watches, IMO. Here's a shot of the white one on a new after market strap in case it helps!
> View attachment 15627001


The white IS really nice looking! My only concern is that this 104 MIGHT become my go to daily wear watch if I get rid of a couple bigger fish, so I think black, anthracite or blue makes more sense as a daily driver. I do love the white though LOL


----------



## Mpnunes

Tronner10 said:


> The white IS really nice looking! My only concern is that this 104 MIGHT become my go to daily wear watch if I get rid of a couple bigger fish, so I think black, anthracite or blue makes more sense as a daily driver. I do love the white though LOL


I guess it depends what else you have in the collection. I have a black and blue dial and like to mix things up. If I had to choose one for daily, I would probably go with my Speedmaster and just change straps to mix it up. Btw, I had a black dial 104 a while back and sold it to help fund the speedy. Black dial is extremely versatile and a total strap monster, but I'm much more drawn to the white dial version. Just makes me smile everytime I check my wrist


----------



## lazythekid

Already a day behind on starting my journal for 2021. I recently purchased the matte 104. The original 104 is a little glossy for my tastes, and for that reason alone it has never been that high on my list. I started looking again when someone posted a photo of their EZM3. So far I'm loving everything about this watch. Receiving and now wearing it every day feels more natural than any of my other pieces. For my tastes it strikes a fair balance of cool, tool, and sophistication.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## NY&watches

heyBJK said:


>


Nice one! Does this go with grey strap?


----------



## heyBJK

NY&watches said:


> Nice one! Does this go with grey strap?


Thanks! I've never tried a grey strap, but I'm sure it would look fine.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12

lazythekid said:


> Already a day behind on starting my journal for 2021. I recently purchased the matte 104. The original 104 is a little glossy for my tastes, and for that reason alone it has never been that high on my list. I started looking again when someone posted a photo of their EZM3. So far I'm loving everything about this watch. Receiving and now wearing it every day feels more natural than any of my other pieces. For my tastes it strikes a fair balance of cool, tool, and sophistication.
> 
> View attachment 15629325


Feel the same way about the fully polished 104... but matte, hmmm. Seems to fit better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazythekid

ddaly12 said:


> Feel the same way about the fully polished 104... but matte, hmmm. Seems to fit better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's worth a look! I've loved the look of the blue dialed version with the black bezel but just never enough to pull the trigger. All polished is a bit much for me. I prefer brushed or matte and in this case makes this very capable watch a little more subtle and under the radar kind of cool.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## DonnieD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

Well, if everything turns out as intended, hopefully I can share a picture tomorrow of the second 104 in my possession. The first one left a couple of years ago. 
I think the next one will be slightly modified, just a minor touch though.


----------



## Bruno28

Its got a lovely blue dial.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

One day later than expected, but here it is!
Ultra sonic washed bracelet, cleaned head, adjusted and finally Loctited. 
The spring bars were not fresh, so I picked a new pair, couldn't remeber it was tricky to mount the bracelet, but this on certainly was. And I am quite experineced by now.
Not Sinn original spring bars though. Any of you that have felt the same?


----------



## Buramu




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## ironcastle

Three times in a row.


----------



## ironcastle

Just a tip for those of you that struggle with the bracelets of Sinn.
I have the fine link, bought the watch pre-owned, and had difficulties in mounting the bracelet after I washed it. Had to renew the springbars, as the ones I got with the watch were more or less dead. But it was a struggle. The generic were a pain to handle.
I guess here is why.








Upper are generic, lower are original. Lower are too thick, so they don't fit. But take a look at the pointing. That makes tremendous difference. I pointed the generics. Poff. More or less jumped in position by them selves.

Will buy a new correct pair of original ones.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anne Lewis




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CaffeineHigh

Just received my first Sinn watch today!!!


----------



## Cordgear

Sunday is for Sinn.


----------



## Jim L

Loving the matte finish!


----------



## Mpnunes




----------



## 05SMG

After one year I’m still enjoying my 104 Limited edition. After much use of the Grey and Khaki strap, I decided to change the look.
Today the H Link bracelet arrived from Watchbuys. First impression is that it seems to give the watch more presence for sure.


----------



## pizza_dog

New strap, who dis?


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Got this fancy thang yesterday:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog

Nice, I like the fine link. I got mine on the H. The fine looks a bit dressier.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

pizza_dog said:


> Nice, I like the fine link. I got mine on the H. The fine looks a bit dressier.


I def think the H link would be more versatile, after having several matte EZM's I am NOT used to this much polish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog

The W RS looks good on such a huge range of straps, I’m swapping mine through my collection a couple times a month anyway.


----------



## 05SMG

Sublimekickscan said:


> I def think the H link would be more versatile, after having several matte EZM's I am NOT used to this much polish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat, all I know is my polished 104. Now that I've been viewing Matte versions, I may be adding another 104 minus the Arabic numerals.


----------



## SWilly67

White on white today.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

What does everyone think of this? I tried to post it under one of the archived "forum watch" threads, but they're locked... I guess I'll just have to a ay it here- "WE DID IT, NERDS!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cordgear

Sublimekickscan said:


> What does everyone think of this? I tried to post it under one of the archived "forum watch" threads, but they're locked... I guess I'll just have to a ay it here- "WE DID IT, NERDS!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um. Why is there orange on that second hand?!

Is that a limited edition or something?


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Cordgear said:


> Um. Why is there orange on that second hand?!
> 
> Is that a limited edition or something?


I'm really not sure how this became a thing, and I'm only sarcastically enthused 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

It's a Sinn Fan Group LE?


----------



## 05SMG

I believe it’s a limited run (100) matte finish 104 made specifically for a Sinn Facebook group. I personally like it.


----------



## Cordgear

Rice and Gravy said:


> It's a Sinn Fan Group LE?


Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

Time for a coffee


----------



## Sublimekickscan

<removed my accidental double post>

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcastle

MN-strap on the white 104. 
Very comfortable. I think the most comfortable combination that I've used.


----------



## Relo60

This 104 LE is up there among my blue dials .👍🏼. Enjoy your day 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## sinnr

heyBJK said:


>


Love the look of the 104 with the Arabic numerals


----------



## Jim L

104 in the matte finish.


----------



## jpaciolla

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Love the porcelain like white dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolex_dad

Love it









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14

Watchbuys tells me that shipment of the fine link bracelet for the 104 is delayed until September. Anyone know where else to get one? I need the shiny version. Right now, I'm going through Sinn's website looking at their distributor's websites for possible sourcing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Marine Nationale type strap on the 104.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenin




----------



## sneedmaster




----------



## pizza_dog

It's a red kind of day.


----------



## sneedmaster

Is +10 to 15 seconds per day normal? Will letting the watch wind down help the movement settle in?


----------



## Sublimekickscan

sneedmaster said:


> Is +10 to 15 seconds per day normal? Will letting the watch wind down help the movement settle in?
> View attachment 15901792


I don't know if this is true 100% of the time, (so if someone can confirm that please chime in) but I've heard:

Fully wound = more powerful 'tics' = higher balance amplitude = slower balance oscillation & slower watch

Needs to be wound = less powerful 'tics' = lower balance amplitude = faster balance oscillation, faster watch

My daily (EZM 1.1) was running +30 s/day after keeping +/- .1 s/day for quite a while. I de-magnetized it and was even in contact with WatchBuys about having it sent in for service. Turns out, I hadn't wound it by hand for three months and that was the problem. Quick fix 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedmaster

Sublimekickscan said:


> I don't know if this is true 100% of the time, (so if someone can confirm that please chime in) but I've heard:
> 
> Fully wound = more powerful 'tics' = higher balance amplitude = slower balance oscillation & slower watch
> 
> Needs to be wound = less powerful 'tics' = lower balance amplitude = faster balance oscillation, faster watch
> 
> My daily (EZM 1.1) was running +30 s/day after keeping +/- .1 s/day for quite a while. I de-magnetized it and was even in contact with WatchBuys about having it sent in for service. Turns out, I hadn't wound it by hand for three months and that was the problem. Quick fix
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll give that a try, thank you! New to mechanical watches.


----------



## 05SMG

Sublimekickscan said:


> I don't know if this is true 100% of the time, (so if someone can confirm that please chime in) but I've heard:
> 
> Fully wound = more powerful 'tics' = higher balance amplitude = slower balance oscillation & slower watch
> 
> Needs to be wound = less powerful 'tics' = lower balance amplitude = faster balance oscillation, faster watch
> 
> My daily (EZM 1.1) was running +30 s/day after keeping +/- .1 s/day for quite a while. I de-magnetized it and was even in contact with WatchBuys about having it sent in for service. Turns out, I hadn't wound it by hand for three months and that was the problem. Quick fix
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm? I've had my 104 a.b.e for a little over a year and it's been running slow around 2 minutes per week. I've worn it 24/7 and wind it at least every other week. As of a month ago I gave up on constantly winding it and wanted to see just how slow/behind it would fall. Lo and behold it's within a minute of multiple time sources. So, I'm only guessing that was the issue with mine.


----------



## 05SMG

Side note...here are some pics of my H Link Bracelet that is 2 months old from WatchBuys. I don’t baby this watch and the bracelet is definitely a scratch magnet.


----------



## ironcastle

White 104 in the sunshine at lunch today. 
I was interested in the H-link for this one, but I am somewhat doubtful. The looks of the finelink on the 104 is really good I must say.


----------



## ahstein

The 104 may be the most versatile watch I own. It looks good on basically every strap, but I particularly like this one.


----------



## ironcastle

Went for a walk last night. 
Temperature was perfect, feels like the summer has finally arrived in Sweden


----------



## Dshirts74

One of the most versatile watches ever!


----------



## nimzotech




----------



## nimzotech

@ahstein ; Nice!

Which strap is that? - source pls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## nvrp813




----------



## studawg

http://imgur.com/a/fd84CH3


----------



## smokyrich




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## pizza_dog

New strap.


----------



## Alwaysontime12




----------



## Kenster21

Just arrived! What a great looking watch.


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Workin' by the pool earlier today


----------



## ironcastle

Gotland, Sweden.


----------



## nimzotech

Muted avocado green theme.








Sinn and chill

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## Kenster21

Tried an orange strap today. Wasn't sure I'd like it but now I think I do. Why I find orange on a watch fascinating I don't know.


----------



## -Dan

Picked this up a couple weeks back on the leather strap. Went ahead and borrowed a NATO from one of my other watches. ST SA RH


----------



## Jim L

Love he matte finish!


----------



## iwasajetplane

Jim L said:


> Love he matte finish!
> 
> View attachment 16021788


Love this! For me, this is the "one that got away" - I sold this exact version to partially fund a Sinn 903. I'm thinking a polished version might be in my future in the next few months!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwasajetplane

A question to 104 owners - I own a Sinn 903 and briefly owned a 104. I may be in the market for a 104 in the near future and wanted to ask about accuracy. My 903 runs at +8-9 spd, which isn’t terrible, but I think the movement should be capable of more. In the brief time I owned it, the 104 ran at +6-8 spd. My understanding is that top grade equivalent movements are in these watches, so my thought is that I can expect slightly better accuracy. Is it just a matter of letting the movement settle in and then potentially getting it regulated if I’m still unhappy with the accuracy? Or are my expectations of accuracy unreasonable? Curious about others’ experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l_cypher

iwasajetplane said:


> A question to 104 owners - I own a Sinn 903 and briefly owned a 104. I may be in the market for a 104 in the near future and wanted to ask about accuracy. My 903 runs at +8-9 spd, which isn't terrible, but I think the movement should be capable of more. In the brief time I owned it, the 104 ran at +6-8 spd. My understanding is that top grade equivalent movements are in these watches, so my thought is that I can expect slightly better accuracy. Is it just a matter of letting the movement settle in and then potentially getting it regulated if I'm still unhappy with the accuracy? Or are my expectations of accuracy unreasonable? Curious about others' experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, my 104 is running1-2 seconds per day slow. I am very happy with the accuracy.


----------



## Kenster21

iwasajetplane said:


> A question to 104 owners - I own a Sinn 903 and briefly owned a 104. I may be in the market for a 104 in the near future and wanted to ask about accuracy. My 903 runs at +8-9 spd, which isn't terrible, but I think the movement should be capable of more. In the brief time I owned it, the 104 ran at +6-8 spd. My understanding is that top grade equivalent movements are in these watches, so my thought is that I can expect slightly better accuracy. Is it just a matter of letting the movement settle in and then potentially getting it regulated if I'm still unhappy with the accuracy? Or are my expectations of accuracy unreasonable? Curious about others' experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine runs +/-1 SPD when worn daily. I didn't wear it Saturday, put it on Sunday morning, hacked it, and within 48 hours it was -6 but has stayed there since, so right now it's spot on.


----------



## Joshua G

I went back and forth between so many different options before I finally chose this version of the 104. Now that I have it, I wouldn't change it for the world. Then again, I've never seen a Sinn 104 I didn't like and wouldn't happily wear.


----------



## wkw

My 2nd 104. Very pleased with this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21

Have a great Donnerstag!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Lee_K




----------



## AwatchS

First Sinn, love the count down bezel and readability of the "A" dial. Here it is on a Hirsch Robby.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Lee_K

Just for fun, I mounted the 104 on an Uncle Seiko beads of rice bracelet intended for a Speedmaster. I was pleasantly surprised at how well it fits and how well it integrates with the polished case aesthetic.


----------



## Aspiniou

Lee_K said:


> Just for fun, I mounted the 104 on an Uncle Seiko beads of rice bracelet intended for a Speedmaster. I was pleasantly surprised at how well it fits and how well it integrates with the polished case aesthetic.
> 
> View attachment 16236171
> 
> 
> View attachment 16236169


That's pretty cool, can you post more pictures of how the end link integrates into the case? Is it comfortable? 

I'm on a hunt for a second hand h link because I'm not paying 320 usd for a new one and been looking into alternatives, but so far no luck. 

Do you think that other uncle seiko speedmaster bracelets will fit the case of 104?


----------



## Lee_K

I think the Uncle Seiko bracelet fits the 104 very well. I find it remarkably comfortable. Total weight sized for my 7-1/4 inch (18.5 cm) wrist is 142 grams. But remember, this isn't High Horology.  The links are connected with split pins, the end-links are hollow, and the clasp is stamped metal. However, the clasp hinge is nicely milled. I would see no reason why the other Speedmaster bracelets in the line would not fit, other than possibly the recent ones with solid end-links.


----------



## Aspiniou

Lee_K said:


> I think the Uncle Seiko bracelet fits the 104 very well. I find it remarkably comfortable. Total weight sized for my 7-1/4 inch (1.85 cm) wrist is 142 grams. But remember, this isn't High Horology.  The links are connected with split pins, the end-links are hollow, and the clasp is stamped metal. However, the clasp hinge is nicely milled. I would see no reason why the other Speedmaster bracelets in the line would not fit, other than possibly the recent ones with solid end-links.
> 
> View attachment 16241673
> 
> 
> View attachment 16241674


Thank you so much for the pics, I'm already considering buying this one - with a 10% code it comes to 94USD with international shipping so it's a much better proposition. (unless Uncle Seiko has like 30% Black Friday sale, then I suppose I could wait a bit more. 😁)



















I REALLY like the 20/16 taper, light weight and the polished/brushed surface, actually prefer the looks to the H-Link. It will probably look pretty good with my Green Metallic 104.
My only concerns are the fit (but if indeed both bracelets are exactly the same, it will be alright) and the amount of play might tear out some arm hair (saw it on one of the videos about this bracelet).

Will sleep on it and if nothing changes, will order it tomorrow and post pics once it arrives in couple weeks. Thanks again for the pics!


----------



## Michael_P

This is my 104 RS which I bought for my self after coming back from family trip to my home country Brazil!!🇧🇷


----------



## Aspiniou

Lee_K said:


> I think the Uncle Seiko bracelet fits the 104 very well. I find it remarkably comfortable. Total weight sized for my 7-1/4 inch (18.5 cm) wrist is 142 grams. But remember, this isn't High Horology.  The links are connected with split pins, the end-links are hollow, and the clasp is stamped metal. However, the clasp hinge is nicely milled. I would see no reason why the other Speedmaster bracelets in the line would not fit, other than possibly the recent ones with solid end-links.
> 
> View attachment 16241673
> 
> 
> View attachment 16241674


Hey! So my Uncle Seiko flat link bracelet came today and I've mounted it on my 104 I MG - here are the results:


























































Wanted to tahnk you for giving me a lead on these, I've paid less than half of the OEM bracelet and I prefer the visual effect to the H-Link for sure. 

*To anyone who's looking for an alternative bracelet for a Sinn 104 - Uncle Seiko Speedmaster 20mm bracelets with hollow links are compatible! *


----------



## Lee_K

Glad to see it on your watch and most importantly, that you’re happy with it.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Lee_K

This is the very inexpensive Long Island Watch EWB strap, which is a knock-off of the Erika's Originals Marine Nationale strap. I've owned an Erika's before and generally liked it, but I wanted to experiment with other variations in color and threads without the relatively high cost. The EWB strap feels very similar to the EO, with slightly less robust hardware. Overall, I can't complain and of course due to the infinite variability of the sizing, it is very comfortable.


----------



## Wahoo98




----------



## Kenster21

Wahoo98 said:


> View attachment 16327536


Great strap. Mind if I ask what it is?


----------



## Wahoo98

Kenster21 said:


> Great strap. Mind if I ask what it is?


Sure. It is one of the Hirsch performance straps, the James I believe. Treated leather over a rubber core and supposedly water resistant to 300m. Pricey but I’ve been impressed with it. Looks good, comfortable and I’ve had it swimming a few times — and it does indeed seem pretty impervious to water. I have a smaller wrist and also liked that you can get it in a shorter length.


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

heyBJK said:


>


beautiful combo, what strap is that?!?


----------



## Pirateninja

I ordered a Sinn 104 W as a daily. Should arrive today. I still can’t stop thinking about that U50. Oh man.


----------



## GregorAmbroz

I have been obsessing about the 104 for a few years, I just couldn't justify the cost of a new one and the second hand ones really held the price so it was impossible to get one below 1000€ mark. So I've decided to make me one myswlf using my Seiko SNZH as a base:

































Only after wearing it for a few months I have found one real 104 locally just under 1000€ and really pulled the trigger immediately:

















It was really worth the wait. Albeit the S104 did tick most of the boxes for me, there is just one original 104! Finally on my arm...


----------



## heyBJK

Frequent_Flieger said:


> beautiful combo, what strap is that?!?


Thanks! It's sailcloth from B and R Bands.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JuNi

GregorAmbroz said:


> Only after wearing it for a few months I have found one real 104 locally just under 1000€ and really pulled the trigger immediately:


congratulations- looks good on your arm. Patience realized your watch dream.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## OnTheRoad99

I just got my first 104 from Watchmann delivered by FedEx today… I love it. Two days ago I showed my wife a photo of the 104 and asked her if she liked it… She responded, “It looks nice, why don’t you get it.” I asked her if she wanted to know how much it cost, and she said, “It doesn’t matter, just buy it.” #MyWifeIsTheBest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Pirateninja

Got it yesterday. At first I was a bit disappointed. I think I have never seen a watch with a pure white dial in real life. I had an Omega AT and a Breitling Colt with white dials but they were a bit off white. This is really krass and unusual - at least for me. Furthermore, the mechanism of the clasp is bad. Really bad. Maybe the worst I ever used. It hurts twice to open it.

But I got used to the color very quick. I love the high contrast of the black and the pure white. And while the clasp seems to come directly from hell I can’t believe how comfy bracelet and watch are. It feels like it was built for my wrist. It’s great!


----------



## Pirateninja

…. 2nd day, I just thought why does the back of my hand hurt?! Does Someone experience the same with the 104?


----------



## 05SMG

Pirateninja said:


> View attachment 16352454
> 
> 
> Got it yesterday. At first I was a bit disappointed. I think I have never seen a watch with a pure white dial in real life. I had an Omega AT and a Breitling Colt with white dials but they were a bit off white. This is really krass and unusual - at least for me. Furthermore, the mechanism of the clasp is bad. Really bad. Maybe the worst I ever used. It hurts twice to open it.
> 
> But I got used to the color very quick. I love the high contrast of the black and the pure white. And while the clasp seems to come directly from hell I can’t believe how comfy bracelet and watch are. It feels like it was built for my wrist. It’s great!


I actually think that white face against the black dial really gives it a nice contrast. Enjo!


----------



## 05SMG

Here is my 104 Limited coming up on 2 years next month. Note the 1year old H Link bracelet scratches. I really don’t mind them as I wear the watch 24/7 everywhere.


----------



## 05SMG

Pirateninja said:


> …. 2nd day, I just thought why does the back of my hand hurt?! Does Someone experience the same with the 104?


I’ve never had it give me a mark like that even on a swelled phase.( hands/arms daily expansion contraction) I did have to mess with my H Link adding and removing sections until I got it right. Good luck.


----------



## J.N.S

I’m not bonding quite so hard with the Sinn, I really don’t know why. I prefer it in the fine link though 🤌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Does anyone know if the fine link scratches as much as the H link? Thinking about getting one on a bracelet but undecided as to which one.


----------



## J.N.S

Tanjecterly said:


> Does anyone know if the fine link scratches as much as the H link? Thinking about getting one on a bracelet but undecided as to which one.


I’m not babying mine, but it scratches up like H link, but I’ll say due to its form it’s not that noticeable - heck I even prefer it to be it’s flashy- scratches help.. I would like to know if you could brush it? Anyone know that?


----------



## J.N.S

Maybe it’s better visualised in daylight 
Also bare in mind, that I’m using this watch also constructing my house It’s so tough


----------



## nimzotech

DIE 11










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Sennelier

Here's mine.


----------



## Sennelier




----------



## Caymadian

Joined the Sinn club today! Love the dial on this guy. The green is a lot more subtle than I thought except when in direct light. I think it will be getting a significant amount of wrist time in the near future. Hard to beat in this price range IMO!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toy_Boi

Do you think Sinn will release a similar watch with tegiment?


----------



## Vjeanne1122

milgauss1349 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have you ever seen it on a bracelet? I just picked one up and I can't seem to find this variant on a bracelet anywhere.


----------



## Vjeanne1122

05SMG said:


> Here is my 104 Limited coming up on 2 years next month. Note the 1year old H Link bracelet scratches. I really don’t mind them as I wear the watch 24/7 everywhere.


 I just picked one up and yours is the first one that I seen on a bracelet. I'm a bracelet guy too, but the watch gives off a totally different vibe on a bracelet.


----------



## Vjeanne1122

Does anyone have more than one 104? I was lucky enough to own a matte black index dial on a H-link. I since sold that one off and got myself the blue numeral on a canvas strap. Even though both are 104s, each gives off such different vibes.


----------



## Vjeanne1122

Anyone know what the tip size is on the standard 104 springbars? Would like to know it compares to the Seiko fat bars at 2.5mm diameter. I can see that they are thicker, but just curious to how much bigger. I have a few straps that I use on the 104 that I would like to put on the Seiko. It's a SPB151.


----------



## milgauss1349

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Have you ever seen it on a bracelet? I just picked one up and I can't seem to find this variant on a bracelet anywhere.


This variant was not released with a bracelet option. A bracelet of course can be had from watchbuys us or second hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vjeanne1122

milgauss1349 said:


> This variant was not released with a bracelet option. A bracelet of course can be had from watchbuys us or second hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I just checked the price of the bracelet on Watchbuys.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Sinn 104A in black.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nimzotech

@Kenster21 ; Nice watch and strap combo 


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Kenster21

nimzotech said:


> @Kenster21 ; Nice watch and strap combo
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Thanks!


----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## canary301




----------



## 05SMG

2 years with my 104 a.b.e.
The H link is a scratch magnet but, I wear mine 24/7/365.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Relo60




----------



## canary301




----------



## Tanjecterly

Enjoying mine.


----------



## d_himan

In my brand new 104, the end links of my H-link bracelet can wiggle against the case slightly and there's this "Seiko5" rattle when i flick my wrist. 

Was able to take the bracelet out, the spring bars seem quite thin (1.5mm). I have a couple of Omega spring bars lying around (Moonwatch bracelet - 1.8mm) of the same length which fit the bracelet. 

Has anyone used these on a Sinn?

Thanks


----------



## Vjeanne1122

Aspiniou said:


> Hey! So my Uncle Seiko flat link bracelet came today and I've mounted it on my 104 I MG - here are the results:
> 
> View attachment 16275840
> 
> View attachment 16275841
> 
> View attachment 16275846
> 
> View attachment 16275845
> 
> View attachment 16275844
> 
> View attachment 16275842
> 
> View attachment 16275843
> 
> 
> Wanted to tahnk you for giving me a lead on these, I've paid less than half of the OEM bracelet and I prefer the visual effect to the H-Link for sure.
> 
> *To anyone who's looking for an alternative bracelet for a Sinn 104 - Uncle Seiko Speedmaster 20mm bracelets with hollow links are compatible! *


 Are the endlinks hollow or solid. I'm looking into the Uncle seiko 1479 for the Speedmaster.


----------



## Aspiniou

Vjeanne1122 said:


> Are the endlinks hollow or solid. I'm looking into the Uncle seiko 1479 for the Speedmaster.


They're hollow endlinks.


----------



## Vjeanne1122

Aspiniou said:


> They're hollow endlinks.


Thanks


----------



## d_himan

d_himan said:


> In my brand new 104, the end links of my H-link bracelet can wiggle against the case slightly and there's this "Seiko5" rattle when i flick my wrist.
> 
> Was able to take the bracelet out, the spring bars seem quite thin (1.5mm). I have a couple of Omega spring bars lying around (Moonwatch bracelet - 1.8mm) of the same length which fit the bracelet.
> 
> Has anyone used these on a Sinn?
> 
> Thanks


learned the hard way that omega spring bars don't fit the 104. I broke a Bergeon spring bar tool trying. Used generic 1.5mm SS ones and now no play in the end links. Sinn must've put in wrong ones I reckon.


----------



## Clazzarino

Amazed at the versatility the 104 offers , dress it up down either casual or formal! I went for the sunburst blue but its very sutle in certain light situations.
It really is that good


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Tanjecterly

Thick leather goes well with this Sinn Classic.


----------



## mojojmo

One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Puma Cat

On wrist today, my 104i "Matte Edition" on a steel gray sailcloth strap...


----------



## 05SMG

Puma Cat said:


> On wrist today, my 104i "Matte Edition" on a steel gray sailcloth strap...
> 
> View attachment 16581442


Very nice color combo.


----------



## Puma Cat

05SMG said:


> Very nice color combo.


Thanks, it's my favorite so far a strap for the matte 104i. I wish Artem made a sailcloth strap in this color. I prefer it on the bracelet but the specific type of matte finishing Sinn uses for this Limited Edition matte finish model shows marks on the bracelet easily.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## 74notserpp

This arrived this week and was a model offered from my Australian AD with the recent new Sinn releases.

It is a Facebook Group Model and I haven’t seen anything else mentioned about it online.

Limited to 100 (individually numbered), Anthracite dial, bead blasted case, orange tipped seconds hand with matching orange stitching on the brown leather strap.

I think the “Fan Group” text could have been left off the rotor, but overall it is amazing!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maneale

Just joined the Sinn family and picked up a second hand 104. Beautiful watch with a reassuring heft.👌


----------



## staplebox

Matte on a Tropic


----------



## KingKF1221

Puma Cat said:


> On wrist today, my 104i "Matte Edition" on a steel gray sailcloth strap...
> 
> View attachment 16581442


Is this a special edition made just for WatchBuy.com?


----------



## KingKF1221

maneale said:


> Just joined the Sinn family and picked up a second hand 104. Beautiful watch with a reassuring heft.👌
> 
> View attachment 16623266


If you want to let it go, please let me know! I am interested


----------



## KingKF1221

Puma Cat said:


> On wrist today, my 104i "Matte Edition" on a steel gray sailcloth strap...
> 
> View attachment 16581442


Can you please show more pictures? I am in love with this matte version. 

Is the dial also a matte finish? I see some with Sunray dials. not sure if that is just lighting or what?


----------



## Puma Cat

KingKF1221 said:


> Is this a special edition made just for WatchBuy.com?


It was released worldwide, but only in limited numbers. Also with a matching matte finish bracelet. IMHO, it's nicer than the polished case version (which I also owned).


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

White 104 on black Horween


----------



## KingKF1221

Puma Cat said:


> It was released worldwide, but only in limited numbers. Also with a matching matte finish bracelet. IMHO, it's nicer than the polished case version (which I also owned).


I really do like that matte finish, looks very special op-esque


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## -Dan

Time to go.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## marklubb




----------



## Squaretail

Just got this Artem sailcloth strap and omega style clasp today. Pretty good match for the 104.


----------



## mutnat

@marklubb, @Squaretail both dial colours look great on the black sailcloths. Nice choice.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## -Dan




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JML

Sinn 104 St Sa I Mat (with discontinued Sinn/DiModell strap from my 356 purchase, and Axel Jost DF7 bead-blasted clasp).


----------



## JML

Sinn DE, some Euro sites, and some posts in the forum show the Sinn 20mm fitted black silicone strap with the matte blasted short clasp fits the 104. WatchBuys doesn't list that setup, but does list that style strap for the 103. Same thing? Fits perfectly? Doesn't fit at all?


----------



## KingKF1221

mutnat said:


> @marklubb, @Squaretail both dial colours look great on the black sailcloths. Nice choice.


I totally agree! Jealous!


----------



## KingKF1221

JML said:


> Sinn 104 St Sa I Mat (with discontinued Sinn/DiModell strap from my 356 purchase, and Axel Jost DF7 bead-blasted clasp).
> View attachment 16697192
> 
> 
> View attachment 16697191
> 
> 
> View attachment 16697193
> 
> 
> View attachment 16697194


man this thing is definitely a keeper!


----------



## 05SMG

A companion for my 104 arrived. Birthday gift for my wife, Sinn 434 st. blue dial. His and hers Sinn’s complete!


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wolf1911

Just joined the 104 club...I've noticed that mine doesn't say "stoss-sicher" on the rear like some others do, mine says "wasserdicht". 

Did they change the engravings at certain points in time?


----------



## k9shag

Just joined the club, and I jumped in with two feet. This new to me (almost brand new) white dial just arrived. Saturday a Anthracite dial on a strap arrives.


----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## k9shag

I would like to see some strap options for an Anthracite dial. Just got one new to me with the Sinn anthracite factory strap and would like something else.


----------



## JML

Sinn 104 Matte & the new Sinn Compact Clasp Rubber Strap.

Fitting and sizing this strap is NOT for the faint of heart! You need to mask off the lugs to avoid damage when trying to get the rubber strap and spring bars into place, and then use the right cutting tool and a new blade for a smooth one-time cut (see the last photo) and plenty of patience and prayer to cut the strap ends to fit the strap to your wrist and put the clasp in the right place under your wrist. After taking the photos I thought it was too loose and so I cut one more section from the shorter piece of the strap and used the looser spring bar holes on the clasp for that side, which also helped center the clasp more on my wrist. You can see that I put the raised "Sinn" writing on the one section of the strap so it faced me, and the clasp so the "Sinn" engraving was readable by me. You can put these on the other side of the watch/strap.

(The cutting tool I used is a Craftsman Edge Utility Cutter, 9-37309, which is apparently no longer available, but there are other similar tools out there, often sold as hose cutters.)


----------



## Itubij

My first and definitely not my last Sinn. I had my eyes on this model for a long time and I must say I am very disappointed with it. 

It's just too much watch for such little money, too refined to be a beater and I just won't use it the way I intend to. This from someone who doesn't baby his watches.


----------



## Toddski1

JML said:


> Sinn 104 Matte & the new Sinn Compact Clasp Rubber Strap.
> 
> Fitting and sizing this strap is NOT for the faint of heart! You need to mask off the lugs to avoid damage when trying to get the rubber strap and spring bars into place, and then use the right cutting tool and a new blade for a smooth one-time cut (see the last photo) and plenty of patience and prayer to cut the strap ends to fit the strap to your wrist and put the clasp in the right place under your wrist. After taking the photos I thought it was too loose and so I cut one more section from the shorter piece of the strap and used the looser spring bar holes on the clasp for that side, which also helped center the clasp more on my wrist. You can see that I put the raised "Sinn" writing on the one section of the strap so it faced me, and the clasp so the "Sinn" engraving was readable by me. You can put these on the other side of the watch/strap.
> 
> (The cutting tool I used is a Craftsman Edge Utility Cutter, 9-37309, which is apparently no longer available, but there are other similar tools out there, often sold as hose cutters.)
> 
> View attachment 16968787
> 
> 
> View attachment 16968789
> 
> 
> View attachment 16968791
> 
> 
> View attachment 16968793
> 
> 
> View attachment 16968795
> 
> 
> View attachment 16968794
> 
> 
> View attachment 16968796


Looks fantastic. Great job!


----------



## [email protected]

Also a new 104-club member. Picked this up from a forum member in trade and am loving it.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastbuckeddie




----------



## k9shag




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05SMG

Update: 11/22/2022
Watch stopped working. The rotor no longer moves, the watch only functions after a daily manual wind only. Currently out of warranty (2 1/2 years old). Sending the watch directly to Sinn in Germany for an estimate on repairs.


----------



## k9shag




----------



## AndyDav55

Snowing like crazy here so here's my 104 POLAR!


----------



## bhav0642

Ar15fonsi said:


> View attachment 16950830
> 
> View attachment 16950829
> 
> View attachment 16950828


Nailed it with that strap. Do you mind sharing where you got that from?


----------



## aa_bcfc

Recently purchased.


----------



## COZ

Anyone have the green arabic dial limited edition, real life pics? Would like to get a hold of this one.
Below pic from Sinn.


----------



## bhav0642

Good afternoon fellow sinners. I spoke to Sinn earlier as wanted to find out what thickness springbars I should look for when buying spares for a 104. Thought I'd share it here in case anyone else needs. Now I just need to find a decent online shop, ideally UK.

leather/nato:
length 20mm
thickness 1.8mm

metal:
19mm length
thickness 1.8mm


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar15fonsi

bhav0642 said:


> Nailed it with that strap. Do you mind sharing where you got that from?


Sorry for the late reply , the strap is a nato strap from Mushi that’s the brand


----------



## Toddski1




----------



## bhav0642

Purchased a few Hirsh rubber straps. Think I prefer the Accent one more. Both really well made.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## aa_bcfc

Sinn 104 swapped out for 103!
I recently had a problem with the screw down crown on my new 104. Called the AD who said that they would swap it out for a replacement watch.
Went there yesterday but unfortunately they did not have the black dial 104 on brown leather in stock and offered me a refund or would order one from Sinn instead.
I gave it some thought and took a look at the 103. It was an easy decision to buy a 103 which has the 104 vibes but with a chronograph. The 103 came on a bracelet which they sized to my wrist but then swapped it out for the short length brown vintage leather I had previously fitted to the 104. I think the brown leather suits the black 104/103 perfectly.
Anyway very pleased with the outcome as I had been looking for a decent chrono.


----------



## Toddski1

Cleared for takeoff. Sinn 104 St Sa I W today.


----------



## Kenster21




----------

